# Meet Sulo, my little silver shadow!



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

As I write this, Sulo has been home for one day. He's lying at my feet after playing by himself for the first time--this far out had to be with me. He's very social and this far hasn't strayed far from me at all. If I'm on the floor he'll come sprinting to climb in my lap and will come to have naps our chew toys there which of course is super cute but has so total potential annoyance levels... So now my lap is closed to little doggies unless I invite. Sulo will settle for the next best thing, ie. right next to my thigh or foot. So, a huge cuddle bug! Not a bad thing but alone time might prove a real challenge, seeing how monsieur Sulo also is...

Rather athletic! He's very prone to those back leg spring jumps that I was told were not to be encouraged due to excessive stress on the hip joints. He'll climb the grills I attached to the puppy 'gates' since the spokes are just far apart for him to wiggle his butt through. *le deepest sigh* well it's plastic film next, I guess... One other thing I've noticed him do is, sometimes he'll hold his hind end up when coming down from a step. Sort of like a beginner hand-walk! Another thing he did was climb from my arms to my shoulder, backwards! What luck he didn't want to jump off right then...

This far he's had four meal times and he's eaten two thirds of a portion altogether. I'm not too worried since his interest in the food increases each time, and meanwhile I'm having an easy time teaching him stuff with treats. I'm using these wonderful 95% chicken treats that come in bits the size of half my pinky's end. One of those bits give me about ten to fifteen pieces... 

Ahh he woke up. A bit of play, loading the clicker, and learning to lie down. The last is hard for him since he'd rather bounce or climb or stand up... Well he's slowly getting it. Another thing he tried was climbing in my lap backwards. Sorry lil bison, still invitation-only!

Sulo isn't much for chewing yet, but some of his molars are yet to erupt and I'd suppose that will change things... His fav toys are a fuzzy thing with rattle and a flat rustling beaver. He was a bit wary of the beaver at first but took it up all on his own and now enjoys it very much.

Sorry for the lack of many pictures, you know how photographing puppies and dark dogs is


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Glad to hear your pup is home. Those of us with black dogs do know how hard it is to get good pics, but post them anyway. You know how crazy PF is for seeing pictures!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

I actually have photos but my phone is being disagreeable right now... And since monsieur is having his after-training nap on his Royal throne, err, my lap, I'm not moving just yet to the pc


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

As I read your your post I could visualize your little sensational Sulo, but I can't wait to see pictures! Much of what you wrote reminds me of the first days home I shared with Chagall as a pup. Ahh, such sweet *silver* puppy memories! Happy to hear you are so enjoying the beginning days of your life together so very much. They do fly by!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so happy for you! Puppies are such a delight. Pure, sweet...They can also be a challenge. But all the racing around, closing doors, distracting them so they don't eat the diningroom furniture, retrieving naughty things from them, it is all worth it. Enjoy your baby. They grow up all too fast.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Alright ladies and gentlemen, you asked for pics, well now you get pics! The count of cuddles, the keeper of teh kyoot, the master of the Moonbeam street! L'petit! Monsieur! Sulooooo!

/edit: oh he does the pre-hand-stand thing also when he can't be bothered to step on my keyboard but wants to get past my foot... up his lil butt goes!

I think we'll have a bath, blow and clipper exercise today since I want his lower chest shorter and would like to start experimenting with the clipper on something simple. Ya know, wee sprinkles...


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

He's gorgeous and sounds like a doll. I love a snuggly pup.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay, I am officially smitten! And I will be stalking your photo posts from here on out. Love his head!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ooooooohhhhh puppy breath. He is such a handsome little guy. Congratulations.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He is wonderful! It will be so interesting to watch his color come up.


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow! What a wonderful looking pooch!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

peccan said:


> Alright ladies and gentlemen, you asked for pics, well now you get pics! The count of cuddles, the keeper of teh kyoot, the master of the Moonbeam street! L'petit! Monsieur! Sulooooo!
> 
> /edit: oh he does the pre-hand-stand thing also when he can't be bothered to step on my keyboard but wants to get past my foot... up his lil butt goes!
> 
> I think we'll have a bath, blow and clipper exercise today since I want his lower chest shorter and would like to start experimenting with the clipper on something simple. Ya know, wee sprinkles...


I have a thing for silvers! He could not possibly be any cuter!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

He looks like a very pretty stuffed animal. Are you sure he is real? What a doll!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh my, what an adorable fur-baby! His little face is so sweet. Keep the pictures coming! He is absolutely precious.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

He is just fabulous. Judging by that last picture, it's going to take more will power than we'd ever be able to muster around here to keep him out of any lap he wants to occupy.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Love the pics of your little boy, he is adorable, and I too am a sucker for silvers and that face of his is just cute beyond words. I also really enjoyed your description of how things are going, its so easy to see how happy and excited you are to have this little ball of joy. And it sounds like you guys are off to a wonderful start  I know I'm not the only one who would love to see a 52 weeks of Sulo thread (cough cough hint hint lol).

Thanks for the updates, can't wait to see more.

Dan & Quinn


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Charmed said:


> He looks like a very pretty stuffed animal. Are you sure he is real? What a doll!


IKR, I keep thinking "aww what a precious widdle plush bison"! 

But I'll guarantee, that widdle fart right now was totally real!



Mahlon said:


> (...) I know I'm not the only one who would love to see a 52 weeks of Sulo thread (cough cough hint hint lol).
> 
> Thanks for the updates, can't wait to see more.
> 
> Dan & Quinn


Oh no worries, once we're done with week 1 I'll start posting ;3

----

And you know guys, I'm so proud right now! My little shadow has been very clever today! Since this morning I have been enforcing this ruleset:

* dogs who climb in my lap when invited get cuddles
* dogs who invite themselves get cold shoulder and are denied entry
* dogs who settle next to me (instead of in front of me) get petted and praised
* SECRET RULE: only dogs who are currently out of my hair may get invites.

Since Sulo is a super duper cuddle bug he's been trying all his tricks to get to my lap. Even climbing in backwards... he's got a floaty butt! Well it was tough luck for him. He surely took every ounce of joy out of when I invited him for a doze at noon.

And as I type this... we had played and he was getting drowsy. Still bouncy tho. He tried his tricks again, even settling first to the side and then being all sneaky-like. No luck there. He did the Puppy Eyes ("There MUST be some sort of misunderstanding! I'm so very tired and you know I should get plenty of rest look at me can you really say 'no' to this face???")... I turned my face away... felt him lay down, a little soft praise, give him my hand, and soon he was happily sleeping. Now he seems to be having a sniffing dream ♥

addendum: we took a break and now I'm at the pc again. Sulo tried only once before settling promptly!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

peccan, congratulations on your beautiful boy. i'm sure he'll bring you - and all of us at pf - lots of joy. 

out of curiosity, i must ask, since you are just about the only active owner of a true moyen at pf -- do moyens ever outsize? or undersize? it seems to happen quite a bit with poodles in the u.s. judged by the akc standard. wondering if it happens with moyen as well?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh gosh, he is just beautiful Peccan!!! Congratulations!!

And I love heating all about his sneaky tries to get on your lap - feels like we're there with you 

It's going to be wonderful watching him grow up with you!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! I love his name. Very exciting, smile-filled days ahead for both of you!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

patk said:


> (...) do moyens ever outsize? or undersize? it seems to happen quite a bit with poodles in the u.s. judged by the akc standard. wondering if it happens with moyen as well?


Well size is a polygenic trait so faulty sizes are always a possibility unless we go linebreeding like devils. What makes FCI Poos different IMO is the registration system: you can't just say your oversized Moyen outcrop is a Standard. Or that your Tpoo x Spoo litter are Moyens just because they happen to fall within the height limits. In FCI, the breed section is defined by the pedigree, if the dog doesn't fall within the size limits it's considered an incorrect specimen, not a correct one of another size section. Thus preventing further litters who have half a pedigree of one section plus one outcrop, the other half another section.

(Sulo's greetings to y'all: nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn655555555555555555555555555555555 U9555555555555555555555555555555555555EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE34E3)


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

4 pics: Sulo found a new chewy toy for his late night zoomies! I.e. an empty ice coffee powder portion bag. He had a blast! He'd chew it for a few seconds here, then prance to the rug, then zoom back closer to me... In the end I sneakily traded it for a healthier chewy.

3 pics: moments prior to late-night zoomies, Sulo waking up... and his adorable little pink tongue! So hard to catch even a blurry shot of it!

Last one: *hint hint* *cough cough* he actually fell asleep like this while I was typing away... Poor bébé, it's definitely time to retire for the night!


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 14, 2013)

He is just to sweet for words! Congratulations on your beautiful Sulo! Can't wait to see more of the little guy!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

He's a beautiful boy Peccan and I too love his name!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You just keep adding more sparkling *silver* JOY to the holiday season,_ thanks!_:santaclaus: (You are also encouraging me to look back on Chagall's puppy photos. His "cousin" sure is a gem!) I am gaga for your pup. :love2:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My Dog! He's a beautiful boy!!!! Love his face!!!! I miss puppyhood for all the fun, and the excitement when they learn something or suddenly 'get it'.............enjoy yourself!!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

He is a beauty, that's for sure. And you can just see the intelligence in those twinkly little eyes. What a charmer!

It will be such fun watching him grow. Thank you for sharing pictures.

Viking Queen


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm in LOVE.

Huge congratulations, Peccan. Sulo's gorgeous, expressive face shows what a joy he is and will be in the future. He'll be your partner in many adventures to come .


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

He is so handsome (and you have a talent for photography!)

I am really starting to like silvers.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Day #3 greetings! I meant to post yesterday but it was a very eventful day and in the end Sulo was too tired to behave at all.

#1 I had to go out do Dad came in to look after bébé. Reportedly bébé whined for 15 seconds and then settled nicely. No fuss when I returned.

#2 First proper game of 'go look'. Kidney treats for this one, of course. It's going to take time before he gets what the pointing finger means, but with a scratching cue I don't have to be very precise. Kidney's worth sniffing it out! I guess due to this game, Sulo's been checking out the rug today as well, just to see if he missed any treasure 

#3 Later at night we had two relatives over. Sulo didn't much care for them but didn't seem fearful. He concentrated beautifully on some tricks, laying down with little cue and rolling over as well. This was a new one!

#4 Sulo went medieval on an improved TP roll activator. This time it was loaded with kibble, chicken treat, and kidney jerky. All treats were appreciated, although Sulo had so much fun getting rough on the thing he'd get the treats as an afterthought. For my friend's visit today I have prepared another roll, with the same design, but of a tougher thicker material, and closed tighter. No free treats this time...

#5 Udder sticks are highly appreciated! No other chewy this far has been as royally welcomed. Today Sulo soon worked out that if jumping up, lunging, and sitting down don't get him the stick, laying down is a good alternative. We've been practising 'down' earlier quite a bit as well, this time Sulo offered a lay-down with minimal cues. I guess it's time to introduce the word!

#6 Sulo is still a bit alarmed by my farts =_= but getting over it.

#7 We had a dusting of snow yesterday morning, now it's a pelt of ~5-10 cm, 2-4 in. The temperature's dropped and I really suspect bébé needs some sort of clothing since it's been estimated to fall even lower in a few days, possibly down to minus 10-15 C or ~11-4 F.

#8 Perfect doorbell behaviour this far! It helps so much, of course, that the breeder didn't have a doorbell in their house 

#9 Today Sulo has been eating like a monster! One full portion over the morning and noon meals. This is as much as he ate yesterday in total.

#10 Really have to be careful about inviting Sulo to my lap. I have no problem having him there every now and then, but there's a real threat of him learning to be subtle in his pestering and me going by his tune...

# 11 Had a bath complete with my sorry attempt at fluff-drying, a few snips with the scissors, and a bit of clipping. First time when Sulo has shown a mood, apart from tentative barks to get me from my throne of boredom (the armchair). In the bath he mumbled ponderously, perhaps slightly miserable. 

With the clipper he did tiny little growls and struggled when I held his head! I had to dust off my cavy hardened battle nerves and focus on working calm with sure grip. Totally managed to neaten up his sanitary, clip his weewee goatee, and shave his tummy and lower chest. They had been getting sprinkled on.

The drying went pretty nicely, although the lower edges and the front of his cap went curly. Hopefully I won't need to do another bath before we can visit Breeder to see how it's done.

# 12 As I'm typing this, Sulo is having a dream. He's sucking his lips and his forepaws wiggle. Perhaps a milkbar memory?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My budding love affair with Sulo and your writing style continues to grow and grow! What a sublime *silver* pup he is, and how beautifully and quickly he's coming along thanks to your good care and hanlding. He really is a dreamy little boy!


----------



## Raysoflite (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh my goodness, he's SO cute!! What does Kpoo stand for?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Raysoflite said:


> Oh my goodness, he's SO cute!! *What does Kpoo stand for?*


KLEINPUDEL (Moyen)


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Sulo is adorable! Those eyes! That face! And your descriptions of your first days together are so enjoyable to read! Thank you for all the pictures, too!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow, Sulo is just gorgeous. Have fun on your new journey together.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

What a precious baby! Love that sweet, sweet face!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

What a gorgeous little boy! I love Silvers?


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh my gosh, he is soooo adorable! I love his pics, thank-you for sharing! Looking forward to seeing more pics of your precious baby!


----------

